# ,  / > Alinco >    DJ-191

## 1

DJ-191        Soshine  700  3.2 .
            .
  .
    .
https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/2017-...608.0.0.A6d9AZ
https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Brand...999.269.5eQB13

----------


## 1

*4l1ma*,              .

----------


## 1

*4l1ma*,   .

----------


## 1

*4l1ma*,    .

----------

4l1ma

----------


## Vlad9

?

----------


## newradiofanat

Alinco DJ-191     .             .      ,             .         !

----------


## DEN

15       .              .              22. 
         .

----------

